# Michelin camping tyres - anyone had a problem?



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

In March 2012 we decided to replace the Michelin camping tyres on our Swift 590 as they were just over 5 years old. 5 tyres cost £780 which we considered worth it for peace of mind.

We keep the tyres at the correct pressures and have ensured that we move the van when in storage every 6 weeks or so to avoid flat spots, so the van has never stood for longer than this on the same spots on the tyres.

So, it was a shock when it went for a service and MOT to be informed that there were bulges on all 4 tyres on both sides of each tyre and we need to monitor them because if they get any bigger we will need to change them all.

They are all manufactured in February 2012. This does not seem right after only 2 years use.

Anyone else had problems with Michelin camping tyres?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

StephandJohn said:


> So, it was a shock when it went for a service and MOT to be informed that there were bulges on all 4 tyres on both sides of each tyre and we need to monitor them because if they get any bigger we will need to change them all.


Would someone looking at your MH instantly tell that they were bulging? If it were me I would take them to a tyre specialist for a second opinion.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

They have been classed as dangerous by an MOT inspector so unless you think he may be having you at it you need to take his advice seriously.

I assume theresd no evidence of damage/cracking

Take the MOT fail to the supplier of the tyres and see what he says. They should be able to return them to Michelling for a report. It is very unusual to get a 4 tyres showing a fault so if they accuse you of any mistreatment this will stanf you in good stead.

I had new Michelling Agilis tyres fitted to my Autocruise a few years ago and approx 6 months later had a rear blow out on the A14

I returned the tyre to the retailer (Costco - who are very good) and they sent the tyre off to Michellin who issued a report. this said that the tyre had suffered inpact damage which i could not disprove so had to live with it.

So get yours seen asap.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Michelin are very understanding. I'm in the process of sending six Agilis tyres back to them, all manufactured in late 2007 but showing signs of sidewall cracking after 13k miles. Michelin have agreed to look at them and let me know. There however lies the problem.

In order to send tyres back, you have to follow what's laid down in BTMA warranty procedure http://www.btmauk.com/data/files/Consumer guide to tyre warranty complaint process 30 May 2012.pdf

So you need to return to the supplying tyre dealer but as they send them away, you'll need to get more tyres in the interim period - catch 22? In our case, we've been told to return them to the company who supplied the tyres when the MH was built. Original supplying dealer (Brownhills) doesn't want to know, neither do Swift, Fiat or Alko. Will now have to go to a local Michelin dealer who hopefully will take up our case in return for a cut of whatever we get back, if anything.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for advice. It passed the MOT and the bulges are not really obvious until they were marked by our service engineer. When you know where they are they become more visible. There is no other damage or wear to the tyre walls. I guess we will just have to monitor them. Will try contacting Michelin but it's easy for them to say we left the van standing too long (when we didn't) and even if they agree to have them sent back for inspection, as you say, we still have to replace them.
Will buy another make next time, although these are supposed to be top of the range.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If there are bulges in the sidewall, I'd have them off immediately with no further use on the road..

Bulges are usually caused by air getting between the layers of reinforcing/rubber in the sidewall, causing the distortion you can see.

I really would not go anywhere with them like that, no matter what the cost. A blowout and/or an accident could easily be the result.

Not being alarmist, it really is a safety issue.

Peter


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I think I'd be inclined to get a second opinion from a tyre specialist. I've always used Michelins and have often noticed slight distortion in the sidewalls. These are not bulges as such, but seem to be some sort of quirk of the manufacturing process.

I'm surprised that the MOT tester passed the tyres. If they really are bulges, these are signs of imminent failure and should not be on the road, they are not going to get any better*.

As other have said, get them checked out quickly, and don't get embroiled with the practicalities of sending them back to Michelin or whatever, the responsibility to sort it lies with whoever supplied them to you.

Roger*


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for this. They are not bulges as such yet. They are areas of about 3cm in diameter which are slightly swelling out, hence passing the MOT. They said if they get any worse to renew the tyres. Whether or not they were there when we purchased them I do not know. We will definitely be getting a second opinion from a tyre specialist as safety comes first even if it means changing the lot.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

An interesting article on 'Sidewall Indentations, Undulations and Protrusions'.
"It is not unusual to find subtle indentations in the sidewalls of radial ply tires. Fortunately they are a visual condition that will not affect the performance of the tires.

Sidewall indentations (also referred to as sidewall "undulations") are a common characteristic of tire construction on almost all radial tires. These indentations are more noticeable in larger tires with taller sidewalls, as well as tires that operate at higher inflation pressures."

Perhaps this is what the OP's tester saw and not bulges?

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=32


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Are you in the AA?

if so ask them for technical help thats what you pay for

Likewise the Caravan Club have a technical assistance line


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The most common dangerous bulges are caused by the sidewall of the tyre being pinched between the rim and curbs, potholes etc.
When pinched the cords, that run from one side of the tyre to the other, can snap which can be seen as a bulge/ ripple. ( that's why it dangerous to use s/hand tyre that have not been x-rayed)
Isolated round bulges sound to me like that the carcases are starting to delaminate.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Unless you have damaged them, take them back to who fitted them.

I would suggest you get them looked at by someone from Michelin UK.

On the tyre, does it say what country they are made in?. For example France or Poland?

TM


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Just to say that I sent an email on the Michelin website yesterday afternoon explaining our concerns.

Jamie McWhir from Michelin phoned me this morning which was very prompt. He was very reassuring and explained that because the slight swelling was on all the tyres in exactly the same place on the inner and outer wall that he was confident that it was the join or seam and nothing to worry about. If the tyres were cold then the slight bump would be more prominent and after a run when they warm up should decrease in visibility.

I must say we were surprised that all of them appeared the same.
Jamie was very reassuring, even giving me his mobile number just in case we have concerns in the future.

We will of course still monitor them but are happy with this explanation. It is always good to check tyres and we have now learned something,

I would like to praise Jamie and Michelin for its after sales service in taking our concerns seriously and responding so promptly and in such a caring manner.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

StephandJohn said:


> J
> Jamie McWhir from Michelin phoned me this morning which was very prompt. He was very reassuring and explained that because the slight swelling was on all the tyres in exactly the same place on the inner and outer wall that he was confident that it was the join or seam and nothing to worry about. If the tyres were cold then the slight bump would be more prominent and after a run when they warm up should decrease in visibility.


The link I quoted in my response said ;
"It is not unusual to find subtle indentations in the sidewalls of radial ply tires. Fortunately they are a visual condition that will not affect the performance of the tires. 
Sidewall indentations (also referred to as sidewall "undulations") are a common characteristic of tire construction on almost all radial tires. These indentations are more noticeable in larger tires with taller sidewalls, as well as tires that operate at higher inflation pressures."

The 'larger tires with taller sidewalls, as well as tires that operate at higher inflation pressures" applies to most MH tyres.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

When we purchased our previous van, it had Muichelin X Camping and had a few sidewall bulges, and a few cracks  
The van was exactly three years old, but had been standing for well over one year 8) 
I chucked them OFF and replaced with Agilis.
Agilis do wear quicker as a softer rubber!


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

And in addition to my previous post thank you to everyone who has replied!


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Known problem*

Several years ago, I worked at a Volvo car garage, and a local Doctor had a 245 Estate with Michelins. He noticed tyre bulges as well. All in workshops agreed that it appeared wrong.
Had Michelin reps in to advise, and said more or less same thing. 
The tyre carcass construction of their radials allows for movement between cords, and when inflated, the movement when tyres on vehicle, shows these as bulges or imperfections. 
Now we knew !


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

See this extract from the MOT Testers Manual where a reason for rejection is " a lump, bulge or tear caused by separation or partial failure of its structure. This includes any lifting of the tread rubber".

There is a qualifying note to that which states;
" Note: On radial ply tyres, care should be taken to distinguish between normal undulations in the carcass, resulting from manufacturing, and lumps or bulges caused by structural deterioration"

http://www.motuk.co.uk/manual_410.htm

Do not always take the MOT testers word as gospel. There are many instances where they have failed vehicles when there is nothing actually wrong. The Vehicle Inspectorate has for example issued guidance to the testers regarding motorhome long bump stops touching the springs. They were being failed when in fact they are part of the suspension design. They have also been failing vehicle exhausts which end under the vehicle despite them having full vehicle approval.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rayc said:


> Do not always take the MOT testers word as gospel. There are many instances where they have failed vehicles when there is nothing actually wrong. The Vehicle Inspectorate has for example issued guidance to the testers regarding motorhome long bump stops touching the springs. They were being failed when in fact they are part of the suspension design.


Ray, I have experienced the above myself. When my van went in for it's first service at 1 year old, the main Ford dealer told me it would fail an MOT due to the Bump Stops been near or on the spring.
It gave me a few sleepless nights, and I got the Ford Motor Company involved and a case number was issued.
They confirmed that it would not be a failure, but I had to kick up a fuss!


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*tyres*

I replaced my Michelins last year in April due to side wall cracking they were 8 years old, but they were on the vehicle 18 months before it was registered!. I know it is a result in ageing that is the main cause but I think standing for long periods accelerates the problem. So this winter I have put the MH on axle stands to take the weight off the tyres. Surprisingly it didn't take long to do.

Graham


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: tyres*



zappy61 said:


> I replaced my Michelins last year in April due to side wall cracking they were 8 years old, but they were on the vehicle 18 months before it was registered!. I know it is a result in ageing that is the main cause but I think standing for long periods accelerates the problem. So this winter I have put the MH on axle stands to take the weight off the tyres. Surprisingly it didn't take long to do.
> 
> Graham


Likewise Graham. Have just had some "new" Michelin Agilis fitted to replace some 7 year old Agilis CP's that were fiited from when the MH was built and less than 13k miles on the clock. All were showing side wall cracks but seems that the last owner did <1500k miles in the past two years. The new tyres fitted are date stamped 3512 so again some 18 months old before they even turn a wheel. I questioned this with Michelin who replied as follows:

Tyres are made up of different kinds of material and rubber compounds with properties which give the tyre performances which are essential in order for it to function properly.
These component properties change over time, especially when the tyre is rolling.
In fact, if a tyre is stored correctly, it changes little. To give a rough estimation, a year of tyre usage will change the properties of the materials more than if the tyre is stored for 15 years (if the tyres are stored correctly).
For each tyre, this change is dependent on a number of elements such as the climatic conditions, storage conditions, conditions of use (load, speed, inflation pressure, maintenance, etc.) to which the tyre is subjected during its life.
The changes linked to tyre usage are quite variable so much so that it is impossible to predict exactly how long a certain tyre can be used for.
This is why, after 5 years of use, we recommend an annual inspection of the tyres (including those for the spare wheel) by a professional. We also recommend that tyres are replaced before reaching 10 years or more, even if these tyres appear to be good enough to be used and if they haven't yet reached the legal wear limit. 
Should you require any further assistance please contact us on 0845 366 1590 (UK & NI) or 0044 (0) 1782 401590 (ROI), quoting the reference number above.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I suppose, I was very lucky, when I last replaced my M/H tryes.
I live in Stoke on Trent and we have a Michelin factory, (not necessarily where camping tyres are made, but my local tyre fitter had contacts and managed to get tyres with date stamps just a few weeks old 8) 
I did notice that the Agilis wear quicker than the previous X type and I understand they are a softer compound.
We sold our van 4 years later and although the tread was wearing, there was no sign of side wall cracks or damage.
I must point out, that I am very careful with tyres and never bump up or scrape along kerbs!
I now have Continental Vanco non camping tyres on my Exsis, surprisingly, fitted by Hymer, and they have performed very well for the last two years and are showing considerably less wear than my previous Michelins!


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thank you for this deefordog. 

We were under the impression that tyres needed to be replaced after 5 years, regardless of whether there was sign of wear or not. This was based on listening to others. Having read this we now understand that this is not the case which is unfortunate because the last Michelin camping tyres we replaced in 2012 had plenty of tread and no signs of wear or cracks on the side walls at all and it seems we did not need to change them as they were only 6 six years old.
Oh well, you always learn things on this forum!


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I have 6 Michelin Camping tyres (original) on my 2006 Hobby 750 tag axle now 8 years old next month. I had them inspected 18 months ago and again last month. No sign of cracks in the sidewalls and there is plenty of tread.
I will have them inspected again in a year's time and if still ok will then get them replaced the following year.
I do not leave the van standing for longer than 3 - 4 weeks and then take it for a run. The tyres are not standing in strong sunlight. I watch the tyre pressures and have a small compressor in the van. I drive at 80/90kph even on the motorway. 
I know that others take a different view and some recommend changing tyres after 5 years irrespective of wear. I go with the tyre manufacturer recommendation.
Ian


----------



## minesapint (Apr 16, 2013)

*Tyres needed*

I like Yaxley had michelin Camping tyres on my MH they had been on there since the MH was new nearly 10 years ago. They still had 7mm tread on the two rear tyres and 5.5 on the front two. After 10 years I think this was a great result.
I changed them for Michelin Aglis Camping and upped the tyre profile to 225/70 from 215/70 to give a better load rating. A tip I gleaned from MHF forum. The ride is now stiffer and quieter.
The tyres were supplied by my local Kwik Fit who came up with the best fitted price for the four tyres.


----------

